# Parents having more babies.



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

hello everyone.

I was wondering how many times parents should have more puppies?
I was thinking of getting another Maltese from the same parents as Daisy's but I wanted to make sure of the proceedure.

Thanks


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> hello everyone.
> 
> I was wondering how many times parents should have more puppies?
> I was thinking of getting another Maltese from the same parents as Daisy's but I wanted to make sure of the proceedure.
> ...



On average, I would say three litters. Some reproduction vets recommend that two breedings be done back to back, then skip the next heat cycle. Of course this depends on the health of the female.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248479
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always skipped a season and never more than 3 litters per female. Of course, the males can
sire many litters up to age 9? Not sure of the cut off age for AKC regarding studs.


----------

